# TiVo Roamio OTA question



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm exploring my options to "cut the cord" and have found out about the Roamio.

I currently have an Apple TV, Roku 2, and newly acquired Amazon Fire TV. This still leaves out a few things out. I do have a PlayOn subscription that will help.

I have found some conflicting information about the TiVo Roamio OTA. According to BestBuy:

Built-in 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN
Provides a wired connection to your home network.

&

Supports up to 11 networked boxes
With 3 live high-definition streams for versatile use. Connects to TiVo® Minis and other TiVo® DVRs for multiroom streaming. 

But, I have also read that to connect say 2 Roamio OTA's I would need a MoCA at each one. At $50 per MoCA, and $50 per Roamio (BB Price) that's getting up there to try to cut the cord. I realize there will be a ROI period, but, before I make the commitment to buy, I want to be sure of what I am getting.

The 2nd question: Is there a charge for a 2nd box with TiVo Service?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

If you are using ethernet, then you don't need the MoCA adapters. If you are using MoCA, then you would need a MoCA adapter at the Roamios. The Minis (as well as the Roamio Plus/Pro) have MoCA built in, but the base Roamio and the Roamio OTA do not, which is why they require the adapter.

The Minis no longer have a service fee, but every DVR does require a service fee.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

glen4cindy said:


> I'm exploring my options to "cut the cord" and have found out about the Roamio. I currently have an Apple TV, Roku 2, and newly acquired Amazon Fire TV. This still leaves out a few things out. I do have a PlayOn subscription that will help. I have found some conflicting information about the TiVo Roamio OTA. According to BestBuy: Built-in 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN Provides a wired connection to your home network. & Supports up to 11 networked boxes With 3 live high-definition streams for versatile use. Connects to TiVo® Minis and other TiVo® DVRs for multiroom streaming. But, I have also read that to connect say 2 Roamio OTA's I would need a MoCA at each one. At $50 per MoCA, and $50 per Roamio (BB Price) that's getting up there to try to cut the cord. I realize there will be a ROI period, but, before I make the commitment to buy, I want to be sure of what I am getting. The 2nd question: Is there a charge for a 2nd box with TiVo Service? Thanks in advance.


You don't "have to" use MoCa, you can use Ethernet, or if you don't have any RF signals existing on your home's coax, get some cheap DirecTV DECA boxes (same as moca, just on different frequencies) .

Yes, there would be a second charge for another full TiVo Roamio OTA, but unless you need full functionality and more storage you'd be better off just getting a mini instead. They just started offering the Minis for $149 (cheaper on Amazon, etc.) and now free included Lifetime Service and there's no monthly fee.

PS - dang tarheel beat me to it while I was typing!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> PS - dang tarheel beat me to it while I was typing!


Sorry about that. Your response was good too.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> You don't "have to" use MoCa, you can use Ethernet,


Ok. Wow! Thanks for the quick responses.....

So, if they are connected via Ethernet, they can stream to each other, i.e. "whole home DVR"?

2nd, if I did go with the OTA, since it's only $50 at BB, is it a full $15 per month service fee, or do they offer a discount for a 2nd box?

The only TiVo I've ever used was with DirecTv, so, we didn't have a Tivo fee, we only had the DirecTv fees....

Thanks again....


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Full fee, if you can swing it get lifetime with a basic Roamio and a mini. Buy the code off eBay and you can get the Roamio basic with lifetime for $450 or so plus the cost of the code.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

glen4cindy said:


> Ok. Wow! Thanks for the quick responses..... So, if they are connected via Ethernet, they can stream to each other, i.e. "whole home DVR"? 2nd, if I did go with the OTA, since it's only $50 at BB, is it a full $15 per month service fee, or do they offer a discount for a 2nd box? The only TiVo I've ever used was with DirecTv, so, we didn't have a Tivo fee, we only had the DirecTv fees.... Thanks again....


Yes, Ethernet will act just like MoCA and allow all the same features. MoCA is just ethernet over coax anyway.

Are you insistent on getting another full Roamio OTA? Sure, it may be cheaper initially $49 vs $149, but as I said a mini comes with free lifetime service so no $15 monthly fees like the second Roamio OTA. Do you really need 8 OTA tuners? If it's extra storage you want then it's super easy to replace the 500 GB hard drive in the Roamio with anything up to 3 TB. Drop it in and away you go! It formats itself.


----------



## glen4cindy (Jul 18, 2003)

The mini certainly sounds like the route to go....

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you are using ethernet, then you don't need the MoCA adapters. If you are using MoCA, then you would need a MoCA adapter at the Roamios. The Minis (as well as the Roamio Plus/Pro) have MoCA built in, but the base Roamio and the Roamio OTA do not, which is why they require the adapter.
> 
> The Minis no longer have a service fee, but every DVR does require a service fee.


Did I read that correctly??? If I buy a mini I can just add it to my current network and pay no fee? I have a Roamio with lifetime.

Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

MannyE said:


> Did I read that correctly??? If I buy a mini I can just add it to my current network and pay no fee? I have a Roamio with lifetime. Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


Yes


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

MannyE said:


> If I buy a mini I can just add it to my current network and pay no fee?


There's been some talk of the Mini w/free lifetime being a promotion that ends in January.

Who knows what we'll see in January? Could be something better.


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

Thanks guys. I went ahead and got the mini from Amazon. 


Sent from my galafreyan transdimensional communicator 100 years from now.


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

DeltaOne said:


> There's been some talk of the Mini w/free lifetime being a promotion that ends in January.
> 
> Who knows what we'll see in January? Could be something better.


The mini product page on the TiVo web site indicates that the free lifetime offer ends on Jan 6th 2015.

=> https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini

There is speculation that there will soon be a new version of the mini, which supports wireless control for home automation.

=> http://www.cnet.com/news/tivo-mini-gets-temporary-price-drop-to-149-with-lifetime-service/

The mini is $132 on Amazon right now, so I think I'm going to grab another one for "future use" just because it's such a good deal. I bought my 2 minis a year ago for $99ea, and paid $149ea for lifetime service on each of them.

-Joe


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Sam's Club is $115 and Fry's is $119, both free shipping.


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

Random User 7 said:


> Sam's Club is $115 and Fry's is $119, both free shipping.


I can't make myself pay that much when so many got them for under $90 recently. Holding out hope for an encore on Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Definitely a new Mini coming. They just dropped the price to $150 from $250 and we already see $115 as a regular price? 

You can feel it in the air. They are dumping them this xmas in time for January.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> Definitely a new Mini coming. They just dropped the price to $150 from $250 and we already see $115 as a regular price?
> 
> You can feel it in the air. They are dumping them this xmas in time for January.


It does kind of have the feeling of a fire sale.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

dcline414 said:


> I can't make myself pay that much when so many got them for under $90 recently. Holding out hope for an encore on Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


I've been on the fence as well but pulled the trigger on one. I can use it in another room if another deal comes out at Christmas time or next year.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> Definitely a new Mini coming. They just dropped the price to $150 from $250 and we already see $115 as a regular price? You can feel it in the air. They are dumping them this xmas in time for January.


And also maybe a TiVo channel/app for the likes of Roku, XBox, FireTV, etc.?


----------

